# Valve for DIY CO2



## dwillings (Jun 4, 2015)

So I found some youtube videos showing how to make DIY CO2 injection system for my 55 gallon planted tank so I thought I would give it a try. Everything worked great until I nearly gased my fish. Turns out that the regulator on the generator kit isn't very easily controlled as I had it barely cracked open. I am needing suggestions on a valve I could add to help control the flow of the CO2 easier.


----------

